
The Problem with GitHub Pages - jathu
http://blog.jathu.me/post/132924532393/github-unix-the-real-world
======
enginnr
> I understand Pages has nothing to do with source control

Slightly disagree. What I always loved about pages is every commit is on
record and auditable by the public. This makes coders accountable for their
actions if they introduce malicious code to their users. Take for example:

`something.js` being served from RawGit
([https://rawgit.com/](https://rawgit.com/)). In all likelihood the asset can
be trusted because we can inspect the repo where the asset resides and audit
it.

The same cannot be said for private GH accounts, because it's impossible to
view the source. People actually pay Github money to conceal their source
code. Gasp

------
minimaxir
Wait, do people typically use slugs with uppercase letters in "the real
world?"

In the example given, using an uppercase P doesn't even make sense from an
aesthetic standpoint.

~~~
jathu
Yes.

One of my projects on GitHub is "UIImageColors", so if I were to create a gh-
pages for it, the link would be jathu.me/UIImageColors.

~~~
tedmiston
I can understand your use case, but the need for case insensitive slugs is one
I've never had (or wanted). Then again, I tend to use simple lowercase slugs,
preferably single word, and hyphenated for multiword. For that project I might
use /image-colors.

~~~
jathu
Well the main reason is not so much for me (I prefer all lowercase too), but
rather other people linking the sites. A 404 resulting from something as
simple as the wrong case is costly. Users don't try to fix the URL, they just
leave!

Also, regarding the UIImageColors, if I'm making a library for a language that
follows CamelCase, then it's only appropriate I follow that standard.

~~~
tedmiston
I agree with using the language convention within the language but not onto
the web.

Ex. The GitHub repo for a (multiword) Python package foo_bar is generally foo-
bar. Maybe this is just a convention we follow.

A list of top Python packages for example:

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=language%3Apython...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=language%3Apython&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults)

Edit: It would be interesting to compare data for how repo and slug naming
convention varies by language.

